# can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran?



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey all
i'm rebuilding an engine right now, and put the head back on the block... right before i put the intermediate shaft in and one of the bolts broke off into the block







and after spending 2 days trying to get it out, i decided to use a spare block i had and swap all the internals over to it. SO!
can i reuse the "new" head bolts and head gasket? (everything was tq'd down and stretched) 
OR!
since the intermediate shaft is only getting held in by 1 bolt since the other one broke off into the block, is it okay to only run it with 1 bolt up top? it seems to want to stay put, i just dont want any oil leaking on the new motor. or any out for that matter..
so should i...
A) reuse everything (including the head bolts and gasket)
B) keep everything as is along with the 1 bolt holding in the intermediate shaft
C) wait a few weeks and buy new bolts and a gasket
reason i'm asking is because i'm wayyyy beyond broke to afford new stuff and wouldn't mind having my car back (my other one is getting taken away this weekend)


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Kameirocco)*

I wouldn't run the engine with only one bolt securing the intermediate shaft. Technically, once the head bolts are given that final half turn, they've been stretched and are considered used and similarly with the head gasket, once it's been compressed, it's considered used. Can you reuse them? Well, it's not recommended but chances are pretty good nothing catastrophic would happen if you did. IWO, it's your call, how lucky do you feel?


----------



## Campbell (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Kameirocco)*

I would use the same block.. take it to a machine shop and pay the few bucks to have them remove the broken bolt, it would cost less than buying a new head gasket and head bolts as well as redoing all the work - with all the effort you are putting in, do it right. 


_Modified by Campbell at 8:01 AM 6-29-2006_


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Campbell)*

i'd be fine with re-using the headbolts (mentions diesel and 16v to be replaced in bentley, no mention of 8v), but i would not reuse the headgasket.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (The_Hamster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Hamster* »_i'd be fine with re-using the headbolts (mentions diesel and 16v to be replaced in bentley, no mention of 8v), but i would not reuse the headgasket.

you should use new head bolts all the time... unless there like APR or something of that sort. head bolts streach when you tourqe them down. it may not say it in the manual but it woudn't hurt.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (roccostud)*

thanks all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i just didn't want to wait the few extra weeks to drive mycar..i guess i'm getting ancy.. it's been a few months lol


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Kameirocco)*

Don't sweat the head bolts, people aren't supposed to reused them but it happens all the time even at dealerships and for the VAST majority of them, it cause no problems. Reusing the head gasket however it much riskier, in your case, it hasn't seen any oil, water, fuel, heat or pressure is if it hasn't been phyically damaged during installation or removal it'll probably be okay but if you can scratch together a few extra buck for a new one, I'd replace it anyways. 
Campbell's point about reusing the old block is worth serious consideration. Unless you've got ARP rod bolts, if you remove all of the internal components from your old block and transfer them to another block, you'll need to replace all of the rod bolts and have the rods resized, that alone is sure to cost more than having the old bolt removed and a helicoil installed.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (ABA Scirocco)*

well the only prob with that... when i tried getting it out, i drilled the bolt out.. well tried i should say and didn't notice it going at an angle. so all in all that block isn't looking too pretty down there, and that bolt never came out


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Kameirocco)*

unless... my old bottom end had about 100k on it. i can just bite the bullet and take the loss of the bearings and rings (only like $50) and just use the JH bottom end (was never taken apart.. yet) and just swap the rebuilt head on it and be good to go, because the JH worked perfectly, just the old head had the crack.
that way i can have my car back and drive it while i'm looking around for another engine.. maybe a full ABA


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Kameirocco)*

a competent machine shop could repair the hole, but as you said, you have to weigh the costs of that to swapping another block.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: can i reuse headbolts and a headgasket that was never ran? (Kameirocco)*

well i went out today and bought new head bolts and a gasket for 20 or so.
so starts the get it running within 2 days project lol
now i just gotta save and decide on a new motor. however i just aquired a jetta for free that has digi and a good motor.. it's an auto, but that'll be coming off, i never got the title so it may require some parting action...


----------

